# Reno Open 2016



## mitch1234 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey guys I'll be hosting my first competition on April 16th at the University of Nevada, Reno. 
Location: 
Theater on the 3rd Floor of The Joe Crowley Student Union 
University of Nevada, Reno
Joe Crowley Student Union, 1664 N Virginia St, Reno, NV 89503
http://www.unr.edu/union/driving-and-parking

Registration Fee: 
$4 per event
University students will have their registration fee waived.

https://www.cubingusa.com/renoopen2016/


----------



## maxcube (Apr 17, 2016)

There's quite a large amount of pizza here. 

It reminds me of a song:


----------

